# Vaulting - for mounted games



## coolio (13 July 2007)

Anyone good at explaining how to vault onto a pony for mounted games please?


----------



## zigzag (13 July 2007)

be able to run bloody fast while swinging and jumping yourself up in the air!!


----------



## coolio (13 July 2007)

lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, anyone else?


----------



## dieseldog (13 July 2007)

1, slam the foot down closest to the horse
2, push off with the foot furthest away from the horse
3 swing leg over.

Outside hand halfway up the neck, other hand on the saddle on the otherside to which are standing

Good tip - don't stand too close to the horse as your leg will get caught on its belly.  Be prepared for you horse losing most of its mane.

Getting on is easy, getting off is far scarier


----------



## soph21 (13 July 2007)

take a run up, put hands on ponys bum and jump!!! i can only do it on my 11.2hh pony!!!! it hurts my legs on anything bigger!!! its fun but you need a quiet sane horse/pony!!!


----------



## soph21 (13 July 2007)

WHOOPS i thought you meant leap frogs!!! ignore me im blonde ha ha ha ha. hell i couldn't do that!!


----------



## coolio (13 July 2007)

Thanks, you do make it sound quite easy


----------



## coolio (13 July 2007)

its ok, if I show my daughter your reply, she'll probably want to try that next.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 July 2007)

I was taught at PC Games practices that the faster you go the better you can vault! I was taught to run like hell by pony thundering along, jump with both feet in front of the horses movement and his speed should ping you back up into the air so you just swing you legs back with the force and over. It did seem to work back then, although my pony had a terrible habit of grinding to a halt to eat grass..... and we never looked anything like the pro's doing the Prince Philip Cup! Its the same idea when you get off at speed - you have to land with your feet in front of the ponies movement or else you'll land flat on your face. 

I can *just* sometimes do it on my 13.2hh old games pony, but Im not very flexible anymore 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Pleased to say I could still do it on my shetland though


----------



## dieseldog (13 July 2007)

Here you go - I'm riding the grey pony Mounted Games


----------



## coolio (14 July 2007)

Wow, thank you for that.  Ok how long does it take to get to your standard 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coolio (14 July 2007)

Brillian description thanks, my daughter is reading your replies and practicing vaulting on the back of the sofa 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------

